# New artist I'd love to know your thoughts



## Jaras1001 (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi, New to this I guess you guys arecreally professional snyvadvice pointers would be really helpful


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

We may have a few professional here but I'm not one of them. I really like what you've done here.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. I've heard it said the most important element of painting is for it to evoke an emotion and this painting certainly does. It is a well done painting but more importantly it stirs something inside a person. This is something I have not yet learned to do.


----------

